

Maybe you should just stop being a f$#@*& P*&%$ - robjama
http://inoveryourhead.net/maybe-you-should-just-stop-being-a-fucking-pussy/
Clean version is here: http://inoveryourhead.net/maybe-you-should-stop-being-such-a-damn-wuss/
======
organicgrant
Best blog post I've read in a year.

